# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Recording for Pasha

## ReDSanchous

Here's the recording Pasha asked me to make in General Discussion the other day.   

> Привет! Ок, позвольте мне представиться. Меня зовут Паша. Я из маленькой деревушки около местечка Логроно, Испания. В моём городке скучно, но рядом есть кинотеатр и несколько больших супермаркетов. Мне очень нравятся языки, я говорю по-английски и, конечно же, я свободно говорю по-испански. (Пока что) я не очень хорошо знаю русский язык, но надеюсь, что заметно улучшу его посредством общения с вами. Я никогда не был в Эстонии, но очень хотел бы посетить эту страну когда-нибудь, так как она кажется клеевым/хорошим местом. Вам нравится жить там? Вы когда-нибудь были в Испании? У нас много туристов, и мне это нравится, потому что это позволяет мне практиковать (изучаемые мною) языки. У меня также есть много возможностей практиковать его здесь, но так как как у меня есть работа, и в отеле, в котором я работаю, много латвийцев (домохозяек (for women)) и официантка из Украины – Наташа, которая является моим лучшим другом на работе. Знание русского приходится полезным особенно с латвийцами, так как они плохо говорят по-испански и английски, и поэтому я пытаюсь переводить для них, говоря на плохом русском.

 Looking forward to your comments on the recording. 
P.S. But for Spiderkat's help, you'd never have seen this recording here. Thanks, Spiderkat! 
P.S. #2 The original thread can be found here - http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=7228

----------


## Paxan

Причём слыша "плохой русский", латвийцы наверное совсем хиреют. :: ((      ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

It came out pretty good!

----------


## ReDSanchous

*Paxan,* почему?   

> It came out pretty good!

 I tried to make it seem natural. I just tried not to think that the record was intended for learners of Russian.

----------


## Paxan

Ну это я пытаюсь пошутить на фоне нелицеприятного отношения Литвы и Латвии к русским....что-то какие-то сегодня все сонные...ничего не понимают...

----------


## ReDSanchous

Ну так в Москве 2 ночи уже! Как запись лучше скажи? А то сейчас опять окажется, что для русских записал.

----------


## Paxan

Дак и у нас тое 2...ОЙ уже 2!!!??? Срочно спать надо идти!!! С записью  вроде всё отлично...и взврывов нет...в других записях были такие взрывы от аспирации... про ПЫЛЬ топик...а здесь всё нормуль...и главное интонирование хорошее...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ReDSanchous: You speak Russian very well! I applaud you!   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Thank you, guys. You know I have been learning Russian for 17 years now and I think that I have been doing pretty well all this time. Of course, there are still a lot of things I don't know, things that I should study. But I generaly agree with both of you that I speak very good Russian. 
That was funny, wasn't it?   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

ReDSanchous, I thought you were native Russian and you've been speaking Russian since your cradle days. Well, I guess I was wrong.

----------


## Indra

My guess is, ReDSanchous is 17 years old  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

You are both right. Spiderkat is right that I'm native Russian and I have been speaking Russian since my cradle days. Indra is right that I'm 17 years old.   
I wrote: _That was funny, wasn't it?_  I thought you'd appreciate the humor.  
If I weren't a native Russian speaker I probably would speak with an accent. If I spoke with an accent I'd already have received a lot of comments on how good or bad my pronunciation is.

----------


## Spiderkat

> ...
> I wrote: _That was funny, wasn't it?_  I thought you'd appreciate the humor. 
> ...

 I just didn't catch the humor part, but don't feel bad about it.  ::  
Then no wonder you speak Russian without any accent, not even a slight one  :: . I simply thought you were much older, had moved to Russia for some reason a long time ago and have been studying for all these years, since you wrote you've been learning for 17 years.

----------


## tdk2fe

I've only been studying the language for a year, but i really enjoyed that block of text you read.  I'm already 22, so I guess it's time to play catch up   ::

----------


## Indra

> I wrote: _That was funny, wasn't it?_  I thought you'd appreciate the humor.

 I do appreciate your sense of humour, *ReDSanchous*  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> I've only been studying the language for a year, but i really enjoyed that block of text you read. I'm already 22, so I guess it's time to play catch up

 Starting now!  *Indra* Yeah, I see.

----------


## Pasha

I'm only 16   ::  I feel ashamed that I lost my ability to speak russian when I left Belarus!   ::   
REDSANCHOUS, thank you very very very much   ::   WoOoO! You are s StAr!

----------


## ReDSanchous

You're welcome. Oh, yeah, I'm a star!   ::

----------


## net surfer

pornostart? :o

----------


## ReDSanchous

Does porno have a start?   ::

----------


## net surfer

LOL just a typo

----------


## ReDSanchous

No, I'm not a porno star   ::   What about you? I am a star for Pasha because I have made such a wonderful recording for him! Oh, you'll never get it though... (just joking)  :P

----------


## net surfer

Nah, I'm not any sort of star and not even going to become one! :P

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Me too Pasha(Except I'm not from Belaruse)  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

That was nice.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ignore him   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

:: i'll try..........

----------


## Rtyom

Something tells me that some things were deleted.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You are right, it was! Yay person who deleted it!   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Was it another person who deleted it?

----------


## TATY

> Was it another person who deleted it?

 Well it wasn't me

----------


## Friendy

I'm 99,99% sure that it was MasterAdmin.  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I thought so  ::

----------

